# what lights to use



## wizical (Aug 20, 2007)

hey everyone,

i bought a light tent on ebay and it is really nice to use, the only thing I need now is lights to use.  Can anyone make any recommondations as far as what i need to get or use.  any info would be greatly appreciated, thanks

Keven

www.custom-woodturning.com


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 20, 2007)

I bought two cheap desk lamps from WallyWorld (~$5 each) and put good bulbs in them.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 20, 2007)

GE Reveal bulbs give a very natural daylight color to objects. I have used them. The difference between incandescent bulbs and ordinary flourescent is startling. You can pay much higher prices for true daylight color specialty bulbs but I doubt the difference is noticable.


----------



## wizical (Aug 20, 2007)

thanks for the responses, should i get a light for above the light tent too, i heard that might help as well

keven

www.custom-woodturning.com


----------



## gketell (Aug 20, 2007)

Best bet is one on each side for even lighting and to remove shadows and then one from the front next to the camera to create the reflective line that shows off the finish.

GK


----------



## wizical (Aug 20, 2007)

one more thing, 

what lamps holders should i use.  any suggestions


----------



## gketell (Aug 20, 2007)

cheap way is to get 2 or 3 of the clamp-on mechanics lamps from home depot or, as BillyB said, a some cheap desk lamps/clamp on lamps from wally world.  Nothing specific required, you just need something to point the light into the area where the pen is.  []

GK


----------



## Fred (Aug 20, 2007)

The big thing is to use bulbs that are NOT so hot as that wears out the fabric, and most importantly that they are DAYLIGHT BALANCED (6000 Kelvin). Do not ove load the appliance used to hold the lights, i.e., do not put a 100 watt bulb in a fixture with a maximum rating of 60 watts. Keep the bulbs well away from the fabric of the light tent to avoid scorching and possible fire.

Check with a local reputable camera shop (NOT the department within Walmart either) and ask about daylight balanced bulbs. []


----------



## gketell (Aug 20, 2007)

As Frank says, the GE Reveal bulbs are great for the proper "color".  But, as Fred says, be careful of the heat and keep them a bit away from your tent.  The other possibility is to purchase the "daylight" Compact Fluorescent bulbs.  They give you similar color with a lot less heat.  But they do cost more.  *shrug*

GK


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 20, 2007)

6000K and 5400K compact fluorescent bulbs are available at Walmart, Lowes, and Home Depot. Look for Daylight on the pkd and  the color temp (6000K or 5400K) stamped on the white ceramic base.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Fred_erick_
> <br />The big thing is to use bulbs that are NOT so hot as that wears out the fabric, and most importantly that they are DAYLIGHT BALANCED (6000 Kelvin). Do not ove load the appliance used to hold the lights, i.e., do not put a 100 watt bulb in a fixture with a maximum rating of 60 watts. Keep the bulbs well away from the fabric of the light tent to avoid scorching and possible fire.
> 
> Check with a local reputable camera shop (NOT the department within Walmart either) and ask about daylight balanced bulbs. []


----------



## gerryr (Aug 20, 2007)

As long as your camera has a custom white balance setting, you can use virtually any bulbs.  If it does not have a custom white balance setting, you need bulbs that are 5500-6000K.  If you did deep enough on GE's website, you will find that GE Reveal bulbs are rated at 3500K.  They are tinted blue to correct some of that problem, but my testing indicated they still required a custom white balance on the camera.


----------



## wizical (Aug 21, 2007)

thanks for all of your great advice.  I bought two desk lamps and a lamp with a long reach arm.  I also bought those GE blubs as well.  my camera is a pentax 10k digital SLR.  i can change anything on it.  thanks again


----------



## RasMan (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />..., you need bulbs that are 5500-6000K.


Is a bulb rated at 6500K too much?  Over the weekend I found bulbs rated at 5500K and some rated at 6500K.  Which would give the best results?


----------



## gerryr (Aug 27, 2007)

6500K is about the color temperature of open shade on a sunny day.  They should work fine, but test them and see if they need a custom white balance.  I've come to the conclusion that you get the best results by setting a custom white balance no matter what bulbs you use.


----------

